# playgroups, daycare, early learning etc.



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

*Ive been watching with interest the mums/moms who ask about playgroups... and as a trained (in UK) preschool playgroup supervisor/teacher, thought I would offer my services.
Ive been working in Athens for 3 years now - as nanny and tutor, and before that in Finland at a Montessori, and Canada for many years as teacher etc.
IF any parents would like me to help them establish a home playgroup, Id be happy to help and show you how to run a 'co-op playgroup'.
I recently did a work-placement in a Greek (supposedly English speaking) nursery school, and found it sadly lacking  indeed - it was like stepping back into the 1960s!
Playgroups were established (in UK) in order to introduce pre-school children to sessions of play time where they could be with other young children and learn the skills needed to enter primary school - important for the best start in life, since we understand that vital learning path comes from birth to 7 years. 
Learning how to share, cooperate, imitate, and integrate will only come when preschoolers are able to share time with their peers... learning how to sit in a group, listen to a story, express ideas... and also how to establish a healthy independence so that the first days of kindergarten or school are not a wrench to both child and parent.
The value to parents - who may not have a large social circle if they have stopped work or (as in the case of expats) be away from family and native country - mean that they can meet up with other parents and use the playgroup as a springboard for other activities with their family... I am still friends today with the parents I met when my (adult now!) children were small!
Feel free to contact me if you would like help.*


----------

